# Dan Bilzeran-- Didn't Make it Through BUDs, But Ended Up OK



## Marauder06 (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't want to make it sound like I think it's a bad thing to not make it through BUDs, I didn't even make it *to* BUDs or anything like it.  I just thought it was interesting that this guy had been former Navy and had done BUDs before he became a multimillionaire through poker:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Instagram-King-reveals-lunatic-lifestyle.html

rolled back to the beginning of training on a safety violation. He made it through a second only to be dropped three weeks before graduation ‘for no real reason,’ he says, other than ‘p***ing off an officer.’ 

‘It’s probably the most brutal military training in the world and I finished two hell weeks, ‘ he says. ‘And that was after I’d broken my leg.’ 

His leg was ultimately so damaged, and his refusal to stop had such an impact on his health that at the age of 22 he was rated 60 percent disabled and medically discharged. 

‘I did 510 days SEAL training. It’s meant to be a six-month course, only to get dropped. 

‘Maybe it saved me life though,’ he says. ‘Because a whole lot of my buddies in my class died.’ 

He sold his guns for $750, turned that into $10,000 across four days on a gambling boat in St Petersburg, went to Vegas and played for three weeks straight turning that into $187,000. 



Playing online, he says, ‘There were weeks when I’d make $90,000 and I’d be thinking, “What the hell am I doing in college?”’


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 11, 2013)

Interesting:

"He has part financed several feature films including Lone Survivor with Mark Wahlberg, which tells the story of Navy SEAL Marcus Luttrell and a failed mission in Afghanistan in 2005. The three other SEALs on the mission were killed – all of them friends of Bilzerian."


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2013)

Is this the guy that was challenging/threatening a real SEAL online?




p.s. Seems like his name is Dan, not Dave.


----------



## pardus (Dec 11, 2013)

http://sofrep.com/26399/exclusive-dan-bilzerian-talks-to-sofrep-for-the-record/


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 12, 2013)

What a great life.  Too bad it's wasted on that douchebag.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 13, 2013)

Close only counts in horseshoes and handgrenades.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 13, 2013)

I aint going to shit on the dudes achievements or lack thereof.  The closest I came to BUDS was trying to impress some chicks with how long I could hold my breath underwater. 

But if a company signs a contract and doesn't honor it then it's pretty cut and dry.  Whether he did it for himself or to honor his friend's memory is neither here nor there.  You sign the paper, you deliver.  It's real simple.


----------



## Lycurgus (Dec 14, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> But if a company signs a contract and doesn't honor it then it's pretty cut and dry.  Whether he did it for himself or to honor his friend's memory is neither here nor there.  You sign the paper, you deliver.  It's real simple.


 
Great point....the reason/motivation shouldn't matter.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't believe a word of anything a Bilzerian says. I drove from Athens, Ga. to be the prime PSD AIC on a start-up company for the BS'ers in 2006, on my dime, down to Tampa. Their monster mansion house was under foreclosure and being watched by every LEA in 3 nearby states, stripped clean of furniture, just waiting for the Bz father to step on his crank. The coke and dope fueled son Dan was blasting away at the backyard lake with his suppressed .45, all full of war stories from his wannabe SEAL days. Lake houses were built fairly close and when sonny Dan started blasting away, I left the house in a hurry. 

Dan puts a handicapped sign on his rearview mirror so he can park close to the front door of any restaurant to feel important. 

It's all bullshit flash cash and not his money, it's probably yours. 

WALK AWAY.


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Lone Survivor's budget was $50 million.  His $1 million wasn't going to make or break the film.  

Boo hoo, my part was cut.  More likely his acting sucked donkey balls.  I've come to learn that the editors make really tough choices.  They can't make everyone happy.  The film has to come first.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 25, 2013)

Ex3 said:


> Lone Survivor's budget was $50 million.  His $1 million wasn't going to make or break the film.
> 
> Boo hoo, my part was cut.  More likely his acting sucked donkey balls.  I've come to learn that the editors make really tough choices.  They can't make everyone happy.  The film has to come first.



Agree, sort of........more likely every SEAL associated with the film knows of or was a part of the Bilz bullshit at some point or another, and offered up their opine to pay the jack-ass to move on.

The guy is a disaster waiting to drag down anyone in blast range. You may have fun for a minute, but the hours will drag on, and not in your favor. Varsity (here on SS) knows his history as well.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's your "star":

https://screen.yahoo.com/videos-for-you/wall-street-felon-stayed-mansion-222204238.html?vp=1


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 17, 2014)

Sneaky mother fucker's (or so they thought).


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 17, 2014)

yep @SOTGWarrior  Not my drama, don't have the time, but I do pay attention on occasion.

DB had a few counter posts here claiming his "innocence" (since deleted after being "exposed") but he still sucked the gubmint teet for far too long. I'm sure Dan Bilzerian's (Trust Fund baby from illicit funds) time will come and fall like a hammer.

Dan Bilzerian regularly googles himself to see what folks are saying about him. Here we are Dan, and WE know the truth.


----------

